# Gonna Try Some Spider Rigging



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

I ordered a set of Millennium rod holders and I'm in the process of mounting on the tracker. Got one set on tonight. There are a few touch ups to do but I thing it's starting to look pretty good.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Dang, reminds me of my tour in Mississippi, aka "white perch paradise"!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

*Spider rig*

Just got mine done last night.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

To me it still seems like an awesome way to snag 4 lines at once lol. I wish I could wrap my head around crappie fishing, I hate getting hung up!!


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

sure said:


> To me it still seems like an awesome way to snag 4 lines at once lol. I wish I could wrap my head around crappie fishing, I hate getting hung up!!


Yeah I know what ya mean. It is going to take some getting use to. Hope I can try it out Friday. I told my wife last night that if one rod gets hung to go ahead and break it off or the next thing you know all of them will be tangled.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

RMS said:


> Dang, reminds me of my tour in Mississippi, aka "white perch paradise"!


I'm heading out there middle of September. Gonna be my first time fishing out there. Got a solid week to chase those 'sippi SLABS!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

born2fizh said:


> Just got mine done last night.


A Millennium seat and BNM PST's...you're a smart man.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Free advice ( you know what that is worth !)
1. angle your rods out, the inner two slightly, more on the outer two
2. put your rod holder on the stern , not the bow


Good Luck !


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

lsucole said:


> Free advice ( you know what that is worth !)
> 1. angle your rods out, the inner two slightly, more on the outer two
> 2. put your rod holder on the stern , not the bow
> 
> ...


 I'm new at this spider rigging stuff so please educate me on why put them on the stern?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

ironman said:


> I'm new at this spider rigging stuff so please educate me on why put them on the stern?




Putting them on the stern would just be changing your trolling method. I prefer longlining aka pulling jigs. I pull 8 rods off the stern of my boat. As opposed to spider rigging, I can troll faster which means covering more water, and hopefully catching more fish. They all have their pros and cons. Spider rigging allows you to sit right on the fish, rather they're schooled up or sticking tight to structure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

If you are going to be trolling --either with troll motor or outboard-- the lines need to be either far out from the side or off of the stern. If not , your line and baits will end up directly under the boat and possibly into your prop as well.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Most my buddies would rather push jigs. I would do like others have said and angle the rods to the sides. Don't have to be much but just make sure stay out of trolling motor. Good luck.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Spider rigging is a mystery to me. I got my yak setup for 6 rods but dang! First time out I just used 4. Only got hung once and then a huge gar grabbed one, tangled the other one, jumped over the kayak and tangled the two on the other side. With all the line everywhere I ended up looking like a spider in a web! I can find underwater structure with fish, back off and if I don't make a perfect cast I won't get a bite! So how is trolling past it gonna get a bite?? I know it works. I just don't see how! If the waters not screwed up and the wind don't blow too bad this weekend Ima give it another shot but if they are holding tight to underwater structure it ain't gonna work!


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Spider rigging is a mystery to me. I got my yak setup for 6 rods but dang! First time out I just used 4. Only got hung once and then a huge gar grabbed one, tangled the other one, jumped over the kayak and tangled the two on the other side. With all the line everywhere I ended up looking like a spider in a web! I can find underwater structure with fish, back off and if I don't make a perfect cast I won't get a bite! So how is trolling past it gonna get a bite?? I know it works. I just don't see how! If the waters not screwed up and the wind don't blow too bad this weekend Ima give it another shot but if they are holding tight to underwater structure it ain't gonna work!


 But, But, But,
the you tube videos make it look so easy. :whistling:
I hope to get to try it out this weekend. It will be a learning experience for sure.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I have done a little of both. What I do is make me a leader to use on either live bait or a jig, then I use a barrel swivel which I put a 1/2 oz barrel weight to hold them down. This works for me to keep the baits from floating to the top or moving off the area I'm fishing because the movement causes the bait to float off of the target. 
I run the trolling motor at about or boat speed at about .5mpr. I'm planning to do more of it so still have lots to learn.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Got the rigs finished up this weekend. Tried them out yesterday. No fish but all in all not too many issues. I need to slide the rigs back closer to the seats but other than that they work good. Now to find some fish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That looks good! I fished all weekend but was having too much fun and had guest so I didn't want to try something new.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> That looks good! I fished all weekend but was having too much fun and had guest so I didn't want to try something new.


 My grandkids came up from Tampa this weekend so I just went a little yesterday morning. There is a tournament Saturday at Hubbard's landing and I was wanting to get a lot more experience with them. I'm going to shelve the rigs for this one till I learn more.


----------

